
Amazon Enters Semiconductor Business with Its Own Branded Chips - ghosh
http://www.wsj.com/article_email/amazon-enters-semiconductor-business-with-its-own-branded-chips-1452124921-lMyQjAxMTE2NDAwNzgwODcxWj
======
greggarious
Would love to read more, got a non-paywalled link?

